
Prism: Scaling Bitcoin by 10,000× (2019) - wslh
https://arxiv.org/abs/1909.11261
======
tromp
Unfortunately, the design doesn't allow for new full nodes:

"Now the new user asks an existing user for the UTXO set for the ledger up to
level `−e. The user can verify the correctness of this set by comparing it
with the UTXO set commitment stored in the leader block at level `"

That's not verifying that there's a valid history leading to this UTXO set,
that's just trusting other nodes when they testify to that.

